# Starting Up In The City



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

My wife has been doing pretty Good Business Pressing Vinyl on T Shirts. Our Son is wanting several Hundred T Shirts but the only way she can do them the way he wants is Silk Screen.

He said if she is willing he will set her up with all the Equipment she needs down there which is 75 miles away one way. He is wanting her to go Big.

She has help if she needs it. I'm afraid she might be getting in over her head. I hate it that I have no interest in helping her but the way I figure I'm Retired and not that interested in regular work. She is suppose to be Retired but keeps getting side tracked.

Thoughts?

big rockpile


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

What does she want to do?


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

It's a 150 miles roundtrip, no way it will work out long term. Do it local and ship.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

po boy said:


> It's a 150 miles roundtrip, no way it will work out long term. Do it local and ship.


 He is wanting her to have all the Equipment there.

I have no idea why.

big rockpile


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

If she wants to do this---she could come home on the weekend---maybe once during the work week so she does not have to drive so far each day?? A 150 mile per day commute is doable but I sure would not want to have to do it.


----------



## dademoss (May 2, 2015)

None of my business, but "Why does it have to be 75 miles away comes to mind."

It's a lot easier to ship T-shirts than drive 150 miles round trip to and from the shop.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Renting a work space is more expensive in a city. You can set up on your property and avoid all that overhead. 

Going big can mean going out of control sometimes. 

I would suggest her work from home in an out building and you help her move the boxes to a shed once she fills them up.

None of my business but you welcomed advice.


----------

